# converting gas log to pellet stove insert



## mspina (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a pre-fab chimney with a gas log.  I'd like t de-install the gas log (and related metal surround) and install a pellet stove insert.  I know I need a pellet stove liner for the chimney.

My problem is, I can't seem to get the gas log surround out of the hearth.  It seems like it's screwed into place from the outside of the enclosure.

any suggestions would be appreciatied.

Mark


----------



## hearthtools (Nov 1, 2008)

mspina said:
			
		

> I have a pre-fab chimney with a gas log.  I'd like t de-install the gas log (and related metal surround) and install a pellet stove insert.  I know I need a pellet stove liner for the chimney.
> 
> My problem is, I can't seem to get the gas log surround out of the hearth.  It seems like it's screwed into place from the outside of the enclosure.
> 
> ...



Can you take a photo of what you have?
sounds like you have a build in Gas Pre fab firepace and you can not put a insert into it.


----------



## slink (Nov 1, 2008)

The inserts are tested for use in a fireplace.  If you remove all of the guts of the fireplace then you no longer have a fireplace but just a hole in the wall.  You may be able to remave the gas logs and find a pellet unit small enough to fit inside of the existing firebox.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 1, 2008)

Is the fireplace a direct vent propane/natural gas type?  I had one that I gutted out.  Before doing the process it helped to find the dimensions of the unit you want to install beforehand.  The Quadrafire CB1200i was a "slip-in" fit that seemed made for the fireplace....it was so easy it was unbelieveable.  Just be sure to completely remove the flex gas supply line back to the black pipe and install the proper cap.

Not difficult at all.


----------



## hearthtools (Nov 1, 2008)

Im 100% sure that most pellet stoves are not listed to be install into anything other that a WOOD burning Brick and mortor fireplace or an approved UL listed WOOD burning Prefab (zero Clearance) fireplace.

Do at your own risk of Loosing your house in a fire
or loosing your issurance because it was not installed to Manufactures spects.


----------



## mspina (Nov 2, 2008)

Shooter said:
			
		

> Is the fireplace a direct vent propane/natural gas type?  I had one that I gutted out.  Before doing the process it helped to find the dimensions of the unit you want to install beforehand.  The Quadrafire CB1200i was a "slip-in" fit that seemed made for the fireplace....it was so easy it was unbelieveable.  Just be sure to completely remove the flex gas supply line back to the black pipe and install the proper cap.
> 
> Not difficult at all.


----------



## mspina (Nov 2, 2008)

I removed the gas log and metal liner from the hearth (used a crow bar).  Lost the gas log.  but now have an opening in the pre-fab chimney (woodframe) to put in a pellet stove insert.  I was told by the pellet stove dealer you can put a pellet stove insert into a pre-fab, woodframe chimney.  He said you need a pellet stove flue liner which I plan on installing.

Is this true?

Mark


----------



## Shooter (Nov 2, 2008)

mspina said:
			
		

> I removed the gas log and metal liner from the hearth (used a crow bar).  Lost the gas log.  but now have an opening in the pre-fab chimney (woodframe) to put in a pellet stove insert.  I was told by the pellet stove dealer you can put a pellet stove insert into a pre-fab, woodframe chimney.  He said you need a pellet stove flue liner which I plan on installing.
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> Mark


Go to the quadrafire website and download the manual for the CB1200i and read up.  If I'm not mistaken you will find the safety info you need.  That's what I did.  Very helpful to have that info in front of you, takes alot of guesswork out of it.


----------



## mspina (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes.  that's what I did last night.  Thanks Shooter.

It seems from the manuel you can put a pellet stove insert into a woodframe chimney.  As long as you use a pellet flue liner and be mindful of the clearances required between the insert and the chimney.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 2, 2008)

mspina said:
			
		

> Yes.  that's what I did last night.  Thanks Shooter.
> 
> It seems from the manuel you can put a pellet stove insert into a woodframe chimney.  As long as you use a pellet flue liner and be mindful of the clearances required between the insert and the chimney.


Excellent!  Glad you found some help.


----------

